# Non-albinos breeding albinos?



## Kiwi (Apr 23, 2010)

Yay bca is back XD

Soo..
I found 5 baby plecos a few days ago in my tank =D
The only plecos in my tank were 2 bristlenoses.
3 of the babies looked like their parents but 2 of them looked albino... I was wondering if it was actually possible for non-albino parents to spawn albino babies? Or are those babies just really off-color... But they're not albinos?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

yes they are albino.
happens all the time with common silvertip BN.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

only 5 babies? Do you have a sponge over your intake? What fish may have eaten the rest of the babies? usually clutch sizes are large...

Congrats though!!


----------



## j2daff (Apr 21, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Yay bca is back XD
> 
> Soo..
> I found 5 baby plecos a few days ago in my tank =D
> ...


Albino is a recessive genetic trait so it will not show the characteristics unless both chromosomes carry the albino gene.

Thus two parents, each containing one albino gene could each pass one on and produce albino offspring. 25% of their offspring would be albino.


----------

